# DIY manual jackplate



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Oh, I installed Teflon washers between the plates and both on the nut and bolt sides.

Michael


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

SeaDrifter said:


> Oh, I installed Teflon washers between the plates and both on the nut and bolt sides.
> 
> Michael











DIY jackplate build


Hey guys, After a lot of thought and research I finally started my jackplate build for my Saltmarsh 1444. My motivation is with my 2006 Yamaha 25MSH 15” shaft 2 stroke I have run out of transom attempting to achieve optimum height so my options are; raise the transom or some sort of...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

DIY jackplate build


Hey guys, After a lot of thought and research I finally started my jackplate build for my Saltmarsh 1444. My motivation is with my 2006 Yamaha 25MSH 15” shaft 2 stroke I have run out of transom attempting to achieve optimum height so my options are; raise the transom or some sort of...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That will work fine. They are very simple. I over-engineered mine. 

I am not just talking anymore!

Nate


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks good. Put longer bolts in the sides. They need to go completely through the plastic on the nut to self lock safely.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

NativeBone said:


> DIY jackplate build
> 
> 
> Hey guys, After a lot of thought and research I finally started my jackplate build for my Saltmarsh 1444. My motivation is with my 2006 Yamaha 25MSH 15” shaft 2 stroke I have run out of transom attempting to achieve optimum height so my options are; raise the transom or some sort of...
> ...


I did similar fix


----------

